# Midwest Haunters Convention 2012



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

2012 Midwest Haunters Convention
Bus Tours & Pre-Show June 6-8 | Tradeshow & Convention June 9-10

Pre-Convention Bus Tour Announced!

We have once again put together an exciting lineup of haunts for our now
infamous Pre-Con Bus Tour! The tour takes place June 6 & 7 from Columbus, Ohio
to the Detroit, Michigan area. 10 Haunts in two days starts at $249 per person
and includes all 10 haunts, charter bus ride, hotel and most meals. Limited to four
buses (200 people). This will be a haunters dream and/or nightmare, we’re
visiting some of the best haunts in Michigan and Ohio. 


Two Friday Bus Tours!

That;s right, not one but two tours are being offered giving you a full day of
haunted fun!

- Friday All Day Paranormal Ghost Hunting Bus Tour; June 8, only $75 and it
includes 2 guided tours, lunch and a charter bus ride. We're visiting two of
the most popular haunted buildings in Ohio, the Ohio State Reformatory and the
Bissman Building in the Mansfield area. Limited to one bus of 50 people.

- Friday Night Haunted House Tour, June 8, just $25 and it includes the
Scare-A-Torium a 31,000 sq ft haunt with two haunted attractions, a welcome
reception at the Costume Vault (a 15,000 sq ft year round costume store) and
shuttle bus transportation. Due to the number of shuttle buses scheduled; we
will be limited to 400 people. The buses will return you to the Hyatt for a
Scary-Oke show and party.



Monsters Wanted!

Registration is now open for our two signature contests:

- Monster Makeup Wars; Are you a makeup artist? Do you have a great makeup
artist at your haunt? Show off your talent at the 9th annual MMW! 5 Teams
will compete to create the best monster they can on 30 minutes. What's the
catch? You do it with only the supplies we give you at the start of the
competition. This is also a great spectator event!

- Miss Scary Midwest; Once again MHC will be searching for the scariest female
character in the haunt industry! Eight contestants will be competing for this
highly coveted title, along with cash and prizes. Held during the Saturday
night Masquerade party, this event is a crowd favorite! 


Classes Posted!

If there is one thing that the Midwest Haunters Convention is known for it is
the industry renowned educational offerings. We will once again be offering
the best classes and workshops in the areas of Makeup, Acting, Business,
Design/Props, and new for 2012 the Garage of Evil Home Haunt How-To series.


The Midwest Haunters Convention is for Haunted Attraction Producers, Actors,
Artists and Home Haunters. Our goal is to provide educational seminars and
workshops with experienced presenters, a 75+ vendor trade show with the latest
in haunt offerings, and a place to network with others in the industry during
our unique social activities. We’ll offer 1st class haunted attraction bus
tours, costume parties and contests (the Bloody Mary Monster Makeup Wars
competition, Ms Midwest Scary Pageant & the Scariest Character Contest).
“Haunters” are always welcome here! For more information please visit
www.midwesthauntersconvention.com or email [email protected]


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I purchased my tickets!


----------



## remyghost (Oct 21, 2010)

I am trying to talk my team into going this year since it is my bday weekend. It just is quite a drive.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone else going to this? I am going my first year.


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm going, it'll be my first year too


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

In my humble opinion, this is THE best convention of them all, especially for the casual haunt enthusiast...


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a question, I registered and bought my floor tickets but not the tickets for the ball. Do I have to register again to purchase them?


----------



## kingschaff (Apr 26, 2009)

YES YES YES, I will finally be there. I went to the mad monster party here in Charlotte this year, wasn't sure whether or not to attend MHC, the mad monster party was a small tradefloor and a few celebrities and i loved it.. SO i went home, bought my tickets, and booked my hotel.. I will see you all there.. Sooo stoked...


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Would anyone want to meet at a tradebooth on Saturday to say hi to another HF member? Get our pics taken as a group? I know some members have done that for other conventions before. I will be there Fri and Sat any suggestions of where to meet or time I am down. I would love to meet another HF member in person.


----------



## kingschaff (Apr 26, 2009)

ELH, 

I would love to meet anyone from the forum at MHC.. let me know a time, maybe a specific vendor on the tradefloor, so we can meet. i will have to look at the class schedule cause i definitley will partake in some of the workshops.. but would love to speak and meet some of you from this forum.. let me know, i will be down for whatever...


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

erin , i'll be there sat. but i wont get there till about 2 or 3 pm would love to
meet some of my fellow haunters , let me know


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The Big Scary Show will be covering MHC from the moment the buses leave for the pre-show tour until the lights go out on Sunday night. Please be on the lookout for one of the four (g)hosts (as this is the only time of the year we are all in the same place) and say "Hi". We will be looking for shout-outs and interviews galore. If you have news that you want us to cover, please let us know... 
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Its almost here! So excited...Is there a particular booth or time you guys want to meet up? If interested PM me and I could give you my #. You can call me or vice versa in case we get lost or cant find one another. So psyched!


----------



## NeekoSpoon (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm all set for my first year here. Got in to the Hyatt this afternoon. Woo Hoo!!
Not sure if this pic link will work, but this is what I threw together for the ball... I'm probably gunna be roasting


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Got my reservation for the hyatt! Cant wait! Hope to see you guys at the tradeshow. I am going to have a big huge shirt that says I love zombies on. Its black.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

What is everyone wearing for the ball?


----------



## CbusRog (Jul 17, 2007)

We went to the MWHC Trade Show this afternoon, and were not impressed. This is our fifth year, and other years have been better. Sorry, but that's our take.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Did you do the haunt tours? How were they?


----------



## NeekoSpoon (Jul 17, 2009)

I was on the precon, paranormal, and scare-a-torium tour. Everything had some value, although some more than others. Everyone loved seeing Erebus in Pontiac, Michigan. Some of the rest of the haunts were, of course, a lower budget compared to that one, but in my opinion they were worth seeing. I think everyone has at least a few things done really well. Again some more than others, but I try to keep positive and appreciative. When I have a bit more time I may go into more detail on the other haunts we visited.
The Paranormal tour was kinda interesting. Not very eerie, but visually cool to see. It's nice to see buildings that others would think are truly haunted so you can know the ambiance you're looking for. Above that it was kinda neat to see where scenes from Shawshank Redemption were filmed. The Ohio State Reformatory is a set design reference goldmine for haunters!
The Scare-A-Torium doesn't quite have the punch as some, but I still really loved going to see it since Kelley (sp?) is such a fun and great guy. He has a wonderful attitude, is a good speaker, and is one of the MHC organizers


----------

